# MSG(Ret.) William "Chief" Carlson - OGA



## dknob (May 9, 2009)

I just wanted to mention Chief for the simple fact that nobody ever does, and is not on the official USASOC Fallen Heroes page, when in fact I think he should be, but technicalities cannot be bypassed.

Chief Carlson served with the 75th, from there he moved to Group, until he passed selection and was assigned to Delta as an operator. He spent the remaining years in the military as an operator until he retired after 20 years in the Army. Shortly after his retirement, Chief took on an employment with the CIA, he deployed almost immediately to Afghanistan. Where he and another former SOF operator (ST6 I believe, Chris Mueller) were killed in an enemy ambush. 

He won't be found on USASOCs wall as he is no longer USASOC. But from what I understand, no Delta memorial in existence does not come equipped without a picture of Chief next to the other fallen brothers. So I thought it would be worth mentioning.

(Btw, this is not PERSEC or OPSEC, his name can be found next to his star at CIA headquarters)

http://www.allmanbrothersband.com/gallery/abb/fans/Cheif3.jpg


----------



## Centermass (May 9, 2009)

He is mentioned often and remembered fondly across the street at AR.com. He was the personification of the QP. 

Blue skies always Chief. 

~S~


----------



## Gypsy (May 9, 2009)

RIP, Chief Carlson.


----------



## Viper1 (May 10, 2009)

Rest in peace MSG Carlson


----------



## RackMaster (May 10, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## dknob (Aug 31, 2009)

all official press releases state he was a "contractor" working for the CIA.

What was his parent company?


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 31, 2009)

He was an independent contractor if I remember correctly.  A lot of those guys are...


----------



## tova (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP Warrior!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 31, 2009)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 31, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, MSG Carlson, and thank you.


----------



## Brando (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP MSG.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP MSG Carlson.....


----------



## lancero (Sep 2, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2010)

I normally don't dig up threads, but I stumbled across this just now and quite by accident. 

Blue Skies, Chief.

http://robleatham.com/Rob Leatham in memory.htm#William


----------



## Scotth (Jun 12, 2010)

Rest Easy Chief


----------



## Ravage (Jun 14, 2010)

He was mentioned in Furrys book if I'm not mistaken.
Rest Easy Chief...


----------



## elle (Jun 14, 2010)

Rest In Peace.  Prayers of condolence to your family, friends and many Brothers.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 14, 2010)

Rest Easy Brother. True Warrior.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 17, 2011)

I would like to pay my respects to Chief Carlson.  I served with Chief Carlson in 1st Grp both at Lewis and Oki.  He was on the team next door.  He was one of the best and someone I looked up to.  A true warrior, quiet professional and was highly respected.  This thread may be old now, but the memory of him in those of us who knew and served with him lives on.


----------



## tova (May 18, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 18, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## MsKitty (May 18, 2011)

Rest in peace!


----------



## Gypsy (May 19, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Chief.  Very sorry for your loss Pistol_Pete.


----------

